# über Gesichtserkennung o. Fingerabdruck bei WinCC flex anm.



## Thomasheins11 (31 Juli 2010)

Nabend 

Ist es möglich, sich bei Wincc Flexible 2008 Runtime über Gesichtserkennung bzw. Fingerabdruck anzumelden? Gibt es da vielleicht ein Plugin oder sowas?

Vielen Dank


Edit: hat keine eine Idee? Ich kann mich ja mal bei Siemens schlau machen...


----------



## ssound1de (2 August 2010)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Ist es möglich, sich bei Wincc Flexible 2008 Runtime über Gesichtserkennung bzw. Fingerabdruck anzumelden? Gibt es da vielleicht ein Plugin oder sowas?
> 
> ...


 
Sparcherkennung wäre auch ne Idee. Obwohl - da musste zuerst die Produktion einstellen - wegen Lärm.


----------



## Thomasheins11 (2 August 2010)

wäre an für sich auch eine Alternative 

Siemens möchte sich bis morgen ( 3.8 ) bei mir melden, das Poste ich hier dann mal....


----------



## Thomasheins11 (2 August 2010)

habe gerade von Siemens Nachricht bekommen:

"Gesichtserkennung oder Erkennung via Fingerabdruck gibt es in WinCC flexible nicht. Wir haben aber die Möglichkeit sich über ein RFID Kartenleser anzumelden. Wenn hierzu Interesse besteht, wenden Sie sich bitte an Ihren VB. Dieser kann Ihnen direkt auf Ihre Interessen ein Gerät empfehlen."


Eigendlich ja schade....


----------



## S5-Bastler (2 August 2010)

Bei vielen Fingerabdrucklesern aus dem Zutrittsbereich sind die Daten ja direkt im Leser hinterlegt und bei Buchung wird nur eine Kennummer ausgegeben. Ist so dann eigendlich das gleiche wie die Ausgabe eines RFID Lesers. Nur ob die Schnittstellen, meist Wiegand Interface oder RS232 , mit WinCC zusammenarbeiten kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Thomasheins11 (2 August 2010)

wo könnte man denn da mal nachfragen, beim Hersteller oder einfach mal im Fachhandel ....Conrad?



heißt das, dass man schauen müsste, was ein Kartenlesegerät ausgibt und mit welcher Schnittstelle es zu Wincc Flex 2008 Runtime kompatibel ist, oder?


----------



## S5-Bastler (2 August 2010)

Ich glaube die werden noch nie was von WinCC gehört haben. Da ist eher jemand gefragt der sich mit der Software auskennt und was für Daten die da für ihre anmedung braucht.
Gibt es eigendlich HMIs mit Wiegand Eingang (DATA/DATA Schnittstelle)?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiegand_interface


----------



## Thomasheins11 (2 August 2010)

*Wiegand Schnittstelle* (http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/de/Wiegand_interface siehe unten)

*Wiegand Schnittstelle* ist a de facto Standard verdrahten, deren aus Popularität entstand Wiegand Effekt  Kartenleser in den achtziger Jahren. Es ist allgemein verwendet, eine  Karte Schlageinheit an den Rest eines elektronischen Eintragung Systems  anzuschließen. Der Sensor in solch einem System ist häufig a Wiegand Leitung gegründet auf dem Wiegand Effekt vorbei entdeckt John R. Wiegand. Ein Wiegand-kompatibler Leser wird normalerweise an eine Wiegand-kompatible Sicherheit Verkleidung angeschlossen.
 Die Wiegand Schnittstelle benutzt drei Leitungen, von denen eine ein  Gemeindeland und zwei ist, von denen Datenübertragungleitungen  normalerweise benanntes die niedrig DATA0 und DATA1 aber manchmal auch  beschriftete Daten-Höhe und Daten sind. Wenn keine Daten gesendet  werden, sind DATA0 und DATA1 an der Hochspannung. Wenn 0 gesendet wird,  ist die niedrige Leitung der Daten (auch genannt DATA0) an einer  Niederspannung, während die hohe Leitung der Daten an einer Hochspannung  bleibt. Wenn 1 gesendet wird, ist Daten-Höhe an der Niederspannung,  während Daten-Tief an der Hochspannung bleibt.
 Das Hochspannungsniveau ist normalerweise für lange Kabeltrassen (die  meisten Leserhersteller veröffentlichen ein Maximum von 500 Fuß), von  den Türlesern unterzubringen +5VDC, zur verbundenen  Zugriffssteuerungverkleidung, die gewöhnlich in einem sicheren  Wandschrank gelegen ist.
 Das Kommunikationsprotokoll, das auf einer Wiegand Schnittstelle verwendet wird, bekannt als *Wiegand Protokoll*.  Das Vorlage Wiegand Format hatte ein 1 Parität Bit, 8 Bits  Service-Code, 16 Bits Kennzeichnung und eine Endspitze für eine  Gesamtmenge von 26 Bits. Die erste Parität Spitze wird von den ersten 12  Bits des Codes und der schleppenden Parität Spitze von den letzten 12  Bits errechnet. Jedoch bestehen viele inkonsequente Implementierungen  und Verlängerungen zum Grundformat.
 Ein Vorteil des Wiegand, das Format signalisiert, ist, daß er sehr  lange Kabeltrassen gewährt, weit länger als andere Schnittstellennormen  seines Tages gewährt.


----------



## Thomasheins11 (3 August 2010)

Siemens schreibt weiter:

"direkt als kaufbares Gerät, das von uns freigegeben ist, gibt es da nichts.

Derzeitig haben wir die Möglichkeit eine Anmeldung über RFID zu tätigen.

Benutzeranmeldung am Bediengerät via RFID
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/26481978

Um Ihnen bei dem Thema Fingerabdruckcsanner weiteren Support geben zu können, benötige ich den Namen (evt. Telefonnummer) Ihres Siemens VB`s/Ansprechpartner."

Heißt doch, dass Fingerabdruckscanner irgendwie möglich ist. Ich habe aber leider keinen Siemens Ansprechpartner


----------



## S5-Bastler (3 August 2010)

Genau die Lösung aus deinem Beispiel würde wohl auch mit nen Fingerprint klappen. Das die SPS die Daten vom Leser abholt und ans HMI schickt.
Nur wird es keinen Leser mit Busanbindung geben. Also bliebe noch die Möglichkeit einen Fingerprint mit RS232 an die SPS anzubinden.


----------



## Thomasheins11 (3 August 2010)

ich habe jetzt mal die Firma Euchner angeschrieben, die in den obenstehenden Link, das Kartenlesegerät mit Profibus-DP Anschluss gehört. Werde es dann gleich hierein posten...


----------



## Thomasheins11 (5 August 2010)

leider nichts postives von der Firma:

"...Da unser Produkt meist in rauher Industrieumgebung eingesetzt wird, wo Verschmutzungen typisch sind und oft mit Handschuhen gearbeitet wird, ist der Einsatz von Fingerprintsystemen aus unserer Sicht problematisch. Mit optischen Verfahren wie der Gesichtserkennung haben wir keine Erfahrung. *Unsere Identsysteme arbeiten ausschliesslich nach dem induktiven Prinzip*..."



Habe jetzt noch einmal ein Ingeneurbüro angeschrieben, die u.a. Software für Step7 rausgebracht hat - mal schauen, ob die mir was anbieten können


----------



## Thomasheins11 (13 August 2010)

ich meld mich mal wieder...

Habe bei Ebay einen Fingerprintsensor gefunden der 3 Ausgänge hat (u.a. Schließer bzw. Öffner). Hat einer eine Idee, ob man mit einer externen Variable (einser Signal), die von der SPS eingelesen wurde und dann zur Runtime geschickt wird, eine Benutzeranmeldung bzw. Runtime für den Benutzer zugänglich zu machen?


----------



## MSB (13 August 2010)

Thomasheins11 schrieb:


> ich meld mich mal wieder...
> 
> Habe bei Ebay einen Fingerprintsensor gefunden der 3 Ausgänge hat (u.a. Schließer bzw. Öffner). Hat einer eine Idee, ob man mit einer externen Variable (einser Signal), die von der SPS eingelesen wurde und dann zur Runtime geschickt wird, eine Benutzeranmeldung bzw. Runtime für den Benutzer zugänglich zu machen?



Kann man höchstwahrscheinlich schon,
aber in dem Fall kannst du das ganze auch gleich sein lassen, Sicherheit ist da imho praktisch 0.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

